
Yeast could soon make psilocybin cheaper than their magic mushroom cousins can - deegles
https://massivesci.com/articles/psilocybin-yeast-magic-mushrooms-psychedelics/
======
Normille
WARNING: Shits a modal dialogue in your face, halfway down the page.

